# hi guys



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Im new here so im still figuring this out and stuff. so yeah.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you've joined us at the horse forum


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Tell us more about you. Do you ride or have a horses?


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

alright i have one horse and his name is Trigger. i will post some pics soon for ya. i've been riding for 6 1/2 years now. oh and i have one donkey. my name is Kristine!


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm from Texas btw


----------

